# [Spoiler] K.K. slider on your birthday week



## Natzeky (Apr 10, 2020)

*Ok, so in this game things are a little different than in NL, so if you don't want to spoil your experience don't ready further!*

I just wanted to share my experience because I got very happy, and I know it's just a game but I found it so cute 



Spoiler



Because this Saturday is the fishing tourney K.K. arrived earlier lol
This is kind of a different experience that in other games, and while in new leaf he took the birthday song by request, now he just asks you if you want to listen to 'THAT' song. While the birthday song is playing, instead of credits you get now wholesome messages from your villagers that are your best friends and maybe your rl friends if you played with them the Saturday prior the concert day and if they left a message with K.K.
I got a message from Wendy, Marina and my irl boyfriend that spoke to k.k. last Saturday  it was a cute surprise to be able to read a message not only from my villagers (like it usually is ) but also from someone close to me.
At the end of the concert, instead of a Nintendo logo you get a happy birthday message ,  and by this point I was just so happy with the hole experience that I almost forgot to capture the screen lol.
The best part is, that apparently you can ask for the song again, along with the messages, as k.k. asks you if you want 'THAT' song again when you talk to him once more 
I just found this whole process quiet wholesome, and felt it to be more special than in other games. Maybe because now people can make remind you how important you are for them.
I'll attach pics of how the thing looks if you guys want to take a peek.


----------



## JKDOS (Apr 10, 2020)

I actually got this this morning. Did your boyfriend confirm K.K. asked him to write you a letter? Because I'd like to know how my friend got me a BD letter in there.





__





						[Spoiler] Your Birthday In New Horizons
					

I'm going to hide this behind a spoiler tag because some of you may want to avoid spoilers and wait for your own birthdays.



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## Natzeky (Apr 10, 2020)

JKDOS said:


> I actually got this this morning. Did your boyfriend confirm K.K. asked him to write you a letter? Because I'd like to know how my friend got me a BD letter in there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



When he spoke to him last week he told me that K.K. was now his best pal for reminding him important stuff lol,, then I asked him what he meant by that and he told me it was a secret. I've not talked to him today, but I'm pretty sure that by secret he meant that. Also the message was kind of mushy and in Spanish, while I play my game in English. In any case I can still confirm this with him later, but it's probably a yes (^:


----------



## JKDOS (Apr 10, 2020)

Natzeky said:


> When he spoke to him last week he told me that K.K. was now his best pal for reminding him important stuff lol,, then I asked him why he said that and he told me it was a secret. I've not talked to him today, but I'm pretty sure that by secret he meant that. Also the message was kind of mushy and in Spanish, while I play my game in English. In any case I can still confirm this with him later, but it's probably a yes (^:



Thanks. That's actually a good thing to know, incase you want to leave a birthday message for someone you know. Happy early birthday


----------



## Natzeky (Apr 10, 2020)

JKDOS said:


> Thanks. That's actually a good thing to know, incase you want to leave a birthday message for someone you know. Happy early birthday


Oh! I just saw your post as well lol now I feel that mine is a dupped one 
Happy early birthday to you too!


----------

